# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Pocas flores al llegar la primavera

## Bruno Cillóniz

Exportaciones crecen un tímido 3,8%   _Especialista remarca el enorme potencial que tiene nuestro país en el desarrollo de la floricultura._  *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 21 Septiembre (Agraria.pe)* No son buenos tiempos para la horticultura en el Perú. Si al hecho del alto costo de producción por hectárea US$ 250 mil en el caso de la rosa- sumamos el golpe que ha provocado la crisis internacional financiera a toda la industria de la flor, tendremos un panorama poco halagador para entrar en el mercado. 
No obstante podemos hablar de un ligero incremento del 3,8% en los envíos de flores respecto a similar periodo del año pasado, alcanzando un valor de US$ 3,8 millones y un volumen de 648,1 TM. 
Según José Palacios, jefe del programa de investigación en ornamentales del Departamento de Horticultura de la Universidad Agraria La Molina (UNALM) esta mala situación en la industria hortícola posiblemente dure dos años más.  
Los principales envíos en el periodo enero - julio, según datos de Promperú, corresponden a las demás flores y capullos frescos cortados para ramos o adornos (con un 94,3% del total) seguidos por la gypsophila con un monto (4,9%) y las flores y capullos, cortados para ramos o adornos (0,6%).  *Flores para desarrollar la sierra* 
Las mejores condiciones para el cultivo de la flor se dan en la sierra, pero el problema son las infraestructuras, indicó el especialista de la UNALM. 
Asimismo, afirmó que otro de los grandes problemas se da por los minifundios. Encontrar áreas que en conjunto superen las 10 Has es muy difícil, la mayoría es gente que tiene dos o tres terrenos separados para producir porque no pueden tenerlo todo junto, aseveró. 
Para Palacios el cultivo de la flor en la sierra tiene una importancia fundamental, alegando que la mano de obra necesaria para la recolección y siembra sería un motor para el desarrollo de las zonas más desfavorecidas.  
El problema es que no es rentable, sostuvo, por ejemplo, el costo de inversión de la rosa llega a los US$ 250 mil y el del espárrago solo unos US$ 5 mil; además hablamos de la costa, que es más interesante al estar más cercana del aeropuerto, indicó. 
En cuanto a la producción, el Perú dedicaría solamente 350 Has al cultivo de flores, liderando la gypsophila con un 41%, la wax flower (flor de cera, también de acompañamiento) con un 20%, seguidos por bouquets, 11%, hortensias, 7% y liatris, 5%. 
Las principales empresas hortícolas exportadoras son Corporación Roots con unos envíos en el 2009 de 517,8 TM y 130,7 TM en lo que va de año, seguida de Esmeralda Farms, que exportó 301,4 TM el 2009 y 75,7 TM en lo que va de 2010 y Florisert en tercer lugar, con 245,7 TM en 2009 y 19,7 TM este año.  *Datos:*  
- Los principales productores de flores a nivel mundial son Holanda, con un valor de US$ 3,5 millones (47,9% del total) seguida de Colombia con US$ 1 millón (14,2%) Kenya, con US$ 547,4 mil (7,4%) y Ecuador, con US$ 507,8 mil (6,9%)Temas similares: manejo de flores Uva Red globe de Tacna. Invierno-Primavera Asesorias en Liofilizacion de Flores. Artículo: Exportaciones páprika podrían llegar a US$ 90 millones durante el presente año Artículo: Agroexportaciones peruanas lograron llegar a 147 países en el año 2009

----------


## jasam_1959@hotmail.com

hola bruno :
                Estoy interesado en desarrollar un proyecto de flores de gerbera y mi consulta es que colores se necesita en el mercado local para poder importar las plantas de Holanda. tenemos unos ensayos en sayan y su comportamiento es de excelente calidad. Somos ex-trabajadores de Esmeralda farms y que queremos seguir en esta linea de produccion, para nosotros es empezar en el mercado Local y posteriormente poder exportar, en funcion a esta propuesta es mi consulta de que colores se comercializa en el mercado de flores.
saludos

----------

